# Suckling Pig UDS



## rw willy (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I got a 21 pounder Friday.  Cleaned her up and marinated in a mojo.  Lots of garlic, oregano orange juice, lime and lemon.  S & P also.  She sat in that for 6 hours.   I started a 8 lb shoulder @ 6 that evening.  At 3 am I foiled it and placed in oven to finish.  I put the pig on the UDS after topping off the basket with cowboy lumb and hickory.  I was going to chop off the head to fit her in the drum, but.  I was able to tuck the rear legs in the chest cavity.  She fit in the drum and smoked at 225ish for 10 hrs.  I took her off and all parts were registering 180.  Rested on the counter for a couple of hrs. as the ABTs and pulled pork was completed.

It was a huge hit.  Tender sweet.  The bones seperated clean, big sections of meat pulled out and placed on a bun.  I recommend it to all.  No pics of the sliced meat sorry.  The table looked like a riot went through it as soon as I started cutting. It cost $3.75 a pound.

PLEASE SCROLL DOWN FOR THE PICS.  I AM SORRY


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 14, 2010)

sounds great, but I can't see the pics.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like things went well. Congrats.

But, I can't see any of the pics.


----------



## rw willy (Jun 14, 2010)

Keep scrolling please,


----------



## rw willy (Jun 14, 2010)

Keep going, almost there


----------



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Can't help there. I post pics directly off my camera.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 14, 2010)

you can select the insert image button(the lil pic with the house) and load straight from your pc


----------



## rw willy (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are the pics.  Sorry for the lack of posting skills.  Enjoy


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks really great!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow! That does look good. Congrats on a nice job!


----------



## meateater (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice job! This should be a wiki.


----------



## ldrus (Jun 15, 2010)

where do you get such a thing and can you get them is different weights? reason i ask that is  my smoker(home build)  isnt quite big enough for a full size pig but could get a smaller one in  it is 32 in long


----------



## ak1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Check your local butchers. I have no issues getting a 20-25 pounder in my area.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice Job there Willy. You smoked that pig to profection I'm sure it is for it looks great so I know it tasted good too. Man I wish I lived near you. But thanks for the photos that we got to see.


----------



## rw willy (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for looking.  It was very good.  i found it at the local butcher, no problems.  Give them two weeks and they will have any size pig you want.

Hope to motivate you all to try something new.  I will be doing this again.


----------



## cabin fever (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, that little pig looks absolutely amazing. The pic of it marinating in the cooler almost made me feel sorry for it.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sadly, we don't have any full on butcher shops in our area. Do you know if a butcher in a regular old grocery store like Bloom or Wegmans will take special orders like these?


----------



## mrh (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks great!!  Do you have a recipe fro your mojo marinade?  If you do could you post it?

Mark


----------



## rw willy (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks to all.

Here is the link to the mojo.  http://icuban.com/food/mojo.html

I found it on a site for cooking a hog.  Check it out.  Their design will be used when I turn 50.  I love my birthday.

http://cuban-christmas.com/pigroast.html


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my....That piggy looks great. ....Is there anything a UDS cannot do ?    Was the skin crispy too?


----------



## chefrob (Jun 23, 2010)

nice job..........and great color! is it just me or does it kinda look like a lobster looking pig with the legs tucked underneath?


----------



## rw willy (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I got a 21 pounder Friday.  Cleaned her up and marinated in a mojo.  Lots of garlic, oregano orange juice, lime and lemon.  S & P also.  She sat in that for 6 hours.   I started a 8 lb shoulder @ 6 that evening.  At 3 am I foiled it and placed in oven to finish.  I put the pig on the UDS after topping off the basket with cowboy lumb and hickory.  I was going to chop off the head to fit her in the drum, but.  I was able to tuck the rear legs in the chest cavity.  She fit in the drum and smoked at 225ish for 10 hrs.  I took her off and all parts were registering 180.  Rested on the counter for a couple of hrs. as the ABTs and pulled pork was completed.

It was a huge hit.  Tender sweet.  The bones seperated clean, big sections of meat pulled out and placed on a bun.  I recommend it to all.  No pics of the sliced meat sorry.  The table looked like a riot went through it as soon as I started cutting. It cost $3.75 a pound.

PLEASE SCROLL DOWN FOR THE PICS.  I AM SORRY


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 14, 2010)

sounds great, but I can't see the pics.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like things went well. Congrats.

But, I can't see any of the pics.


----------



## rw willy (Jun 14, 2010)

Keep scrolling please,


----------



## rw willy (Jun 14, 2010)

Keep going, almost there


----------



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Can't help there. I post pics directly off my camera.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 14, 2010)

you can select the insert image button(the lil pic with the house) and load straight from your pc


----------



## rw willy (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are the pics.  Sorry for the lack of posting skills.  Enjoy


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks really great!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow! That does look good. Congrats on a nice job!


----------



## meateater (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice job! This should be a wiki.


----------



## ldrus (Jun 15, 2010)

where do you get such a thing and can you get them is different weights? reason i ask that is  my smoker(home build)  isnt quite big enough for a full size pig but could get a smaller one in  it is 32 in long


----------



## ak1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Check your local butchers. I have no issues getting a 20-25 pounder in my area.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice Job there Willy. You smoked that pig to profection I'm sure it is for it looks great so I know it tasted good too. Man I wish I lived near you. But thanks for the photos that we got to see.


----------



## rw willy (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for looking.  It was very good.  i found it at the local butcher, no problems.  Give them two weeks and they will have any size pig you want.

Hope to motivate you all to try something new.  I will be doing this again.


----------



## cabin fever (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, that little pig looks absolutely amazing. The pic of it marinating in the cooler almost made me feel sorry for it.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sadly, we don't have any full on butcher shops in our area. Do you know if a butcher in a regular old grocery store like Bloom or Wegmans will take special orders like these?


----------



## mrh (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks great!!  Do you have a recipe fro your mojo marinade?  If you do could you post it?

Mark


----------



## rw willy (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks to all.

Here is the link to the mojo.  http://icuban.com/food/mojo.html

I found it on a site for cooking a hog.  Check it out.  Their design will be used when I turn 50.  I love my birthday.

http://cuban-christmas.com/pigroast.html


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my....That piggy looks great. ....Is there anything a UDS cannot do ?    Was the skin crispy too?


----------



## chefrob (Jun 23, 2010)

nice job..........and great color! is it just me or does it kinda look like a lobster looking pig with the legs tucked underneath?


----------

